# Neighbors 2: Sorority Rising, Available on Digital HD 9/6 and Blu-ray & DVD 9/20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD SEPTEMBER 6, 2016
> BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND SEPTEMBER 20, 2016
> FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> ...


----------

